# Can't Sleep...



## elevan (May 19, 2012)

Any other all niters out there?

I even got up early yesterday but here I am at almost 3 am EST and still awake...  :/

What puts you to sleep when you're having trouble?  I tried some valerian tea which has worked in the past but seems to be missing the boat right now.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (May 19, 2012)

i had a monster energy drink..... I don't think i'll be sleeping at all tonight!


----------



## elevan (May 19, 2012)

No, you aren't very likely to sleep for a while after that!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 19, 2012)

Hylands' makes a homeopathic sleep remedy - Calms Forte - works everytime and no groggy feeling in the morning.


----------

